
Show HN: RudderStack, open-source CDI (open-source Segment alternative) - soumyadeb
RudderStack (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rudderlabs&#x2F;rudder-server) is an open-source customer data infrastructure (a.k.a open-source alternative to Segment).<p>We firstly want to thank the HN community for showing us love and support in our previous HN post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21081756). At that point, we had just open-sourced the repo and were not fully prepared for a Show HN. We wanted to share updates since then and also do our official Show HN.<p>Updates since Sept 2019<p>=================<p>1. Changed the name from Rudder to RudderStack :)<p>2. API compatibility with Segment<p>3. Open-source control plane so no dependency on the hosted control plane for open-source users. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rudderlabs&#x2F;rudder-server&#x2F;blob&#x2F;config-gen&#x2F;utils&#x2F;config-gen&#x2F;README.md)<p>4. Multiple hosting options: Docker, Kubernetes, Native, Terraform.<p>5. 30 integrations (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rudderstack.com&#x2F;) including cloud mode and device mode<p>6. Support all the popular data-warehouses &amp; lakes - RedShift, Snowflake, BigQuery, S3, Google Cloud Storage, Azure Blob Storage (via MINIO)<p>7. Detailed documentation - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.rudderstack.com&#x2F;<p>8. Multiple production deployments including few really large ones (our largest deployment is sending a peak of ~40K events&#x2F;sec, ~100M events&#x2F;day)<p>9. Switched license from SSPL to AGPLv3 (after long discussions internally as well as on HN)<p>10. Built some interesting Analytics &amp; ML use cases<p>11. Launched our “paid plans”  (primarily around managed hosting)
======
soumyadeb
Founder here. Happy to answer any questions

